# Going toe-side to heel side without carving... keeping a tight line straight down?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

probably doing cross under edge changes, its when you suck your knees up and move the board under you to change from edge to edge instead of moving your body over the board.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome videos! I just found your training section in the sticky too. Very cool and thank you for providing this. I know most of these moves as I've boarded for 15 years but it's great to really hear (and see) the dynamics of how these turns should be properly executed. I'm constantly trying to improve my technique and I plan to watch all of these videos before heading out again on Friday. 

What about quick chop turns? That's what I call them anyway. It's when your are cutting back and forth and not really carving at all. When I do it, I feel like the base of my board isn't even touching the snow - almost like I'm jumping from heel to toe and back. I can go fast doing this but reamin in complete control. I feel like I start to lose control at speed when my edges are not engaged. I'd like to see a video on proper technique for these kind of turns.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Veccster said:


> Awesome videos! I just found your training section in the sticky too. Very cool and thank you for providing this. I know most of these moves as I've boarded for 15 years but it's great to really hear (and see) the dynamics of how these turns should be properly executed. I'm constantly trying to improve my technique and I plan to watch all of these videos before heading out again on Friday.
> 
> What about quick chop turns? That's what I call them anyway. It's when your are cutting back and forth and not really carving at all. When I do it, I feel like the base of my board isn't even touching the snow - almost like I'm jumping from heel to toe and back. I can go fast doing this but reamin in complete control. I feel like I start to lose control at speed when my edges are not engaged. I'd like to see a video on proper technique for these kind of turns.


If I’m guessing correctly, you’re using a bit of _*counter-rotation *_(vs. just edge pressure). Perhaps you swing your arms or shoulders a bit in the opposite direction of the board? That’s a way to throw the mass of your board in a spin without “external forces” to assist it as much. I do this too and I find it’s a way to make quicker skid movements. It comes in handy when you want to go on the narrow “escape trail” of a steep mogul field.

I’ve actually come across some videos, etc. that say this is actually a bad technique or that it uses a lot of effort. But most of those are just “beginner” videos that want to teach some “smooth techniques” for starting snowboarding…probably in part so it doesn’t tire the newbie out that fast. Though I’ve been doing it since I started and I was fine so maybe it depends on your body…who knows. But since you have been boarding for 15 years! …you prolly discovered it yourself and do it with little effort.

The only video that comes to the top of my head that I’ve noticed this was this one where at 00:30, you see him avoid an ice block on the floor by swinging his arms in the opposite direction of this board skid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2ztryXNIZo


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

That guy made me dizzy! Man that's a lot of spinning down the mountain. 

What he did at :30 is more like a speed check - though he used it to avoid an object. When I'm carving tight turns, I don't want my edges to slow me down. I only want them to keep me in control. Almost like I'm going down moguls or a skinny chute - I keep my line very tight but use the edges the whole time.

Yes, it is VERY tiring. Luckily, my slopes are short and after 30 seconds of riding I am rewarded with 20 mintues of rest as the lift carries me back up. 

I'll go searching for a video that displays what I am talking about.


Kinda like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJVMmQT1OmQ&NR=1


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe it's called "Cross-Under"?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Veccster said:


> That guy made me dizzy! Man that's a lot of spinning down the mountain.
> 
> What he did at :30 is more like a speed check - though he used it to avoid an object. When I'm carving tight turns, I don't want my edges to slow me down. I only want them to keep me in control. Almost like I'm going down moguls or a skinny chute - I keep my line very tight but use the edges the whole time.
> 
> ...


That video IS carving, though. It's just not in a big C as you initially described. It's more like perentheses.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses, so I guess the people I saw were turning somewhat I just didn't notice it, probably since I was looking mainly from behind at them as they rode past me...

snowolf... thanks for the videos you put up, I already watched all of the ones that I saw on the video link I found that you posted before.. they have already got me thinking about how to approach my next day riding


----------

